# What junk food do you really, really like?



## Gael (Mar 27, 2014)

Fess up and spill the beans. WE won't judge you. :yeahright: What type of junk food can you say you really do like?


----------



## Justme (Mar 27, 2014)

I treat myself to a McDonald's takeaway very occasionally, I like Big Mac burger! I know they are very, very bad for me but YUMMY!


----------



## Jillaroo (Mar 27, 2014)

_KFC Zinger Burger once a fortnight, very nice_


----------



## Pappy (Mar 27, 2014)

A delivered pizza, usually every Thursday night when the wife gets home late from playing Mai Jung.


----------



## Pam (Mar 27, 2014)

Fish and chips, pepperoni pizza, soft drink. You can keep the sweet stuff.


----------



## rkunsaw (Mar 27, 2014)

I like a lot of junk food but don't often indulge. Occasional candy bars, a hamburger, onion rings and a malt from sonic once or twice a year. I love pizza but seldom eat any. IMO pizza is not junk food.

During my working years I ate a lot of donuts.


----------



## Gael (Mar 27, 2014)

Justme said:


> I treat myself to a McDonald's takeaway very occasionally, I like Big Mac burger! I know they are very, very bad for me but YUMMY!



So very bad but so very good, eh?:lol:


----------



## Gael (Mar 27, 2014)

Jillaroo said:


> _KFC Zinger Burger once a fortnight, very nice_



That sounds not so OTT, Jilly.:cheers1:


----------



## Gael (Mar 27, 2014)

Pappy said:


> A delivered pizza, usually every Thursday night when the wife gets home late from playing Mai Jung.



I don't think of pizza as junk food like other items to be honest, Pappy.  Not all pizzas are created equal:
http://www.labefanapizza.com/pizza-health-food-or-junk-food/


----------



## Gael (Mar 27, 2014)

Pam said:


> Fish and chips, pepperoni pizza, soft drink. You can keep the sweet stuff.



Ir's usually sweet or salty for people.


----------



## Gael (Mar 27, 2014)

I could dive into certain candies very easily that's for sure. As a confirmed chocoholic truffles would do me just fine.

But I also like salted popcorn with butter. Now popped corn is not junk in itself, it's the toppings that do it. And I could go for salsa and chips...add some melted cheese to them too please.:yes:


----------



## Pappy (Mar 27, 2014)

Gael said:


> I don't think of pizza as junk food like other items to be honest, Pappy.  Not all pizzas are created equal:
> http://www.labefanapizza.com/pizza-health-food-or-junk-food/



You are probably right about the pizza, Gael, but the sugary cinnamon sticks that we sometimes order just might fit in that category.


----------



## Judi.D (Mar 27, 2014)

Lays Original Potato Chips


----------



## Gael (Mar 27, 2014)

Pappy said:


> You are probably right about the pizza, Gael, but the sugary cinnamon sticks that we sometimes order just might fit in that category.



Oh, you divil! Didn't know about them cinnamon sticks!


----------



## Gael (Mar 27, 2014)

Judi.D said:


> Lays Original Potato Chips



Oh if you're going to go junk food, that is the way!!:excitement:


----------



## Falcon (Mar 27, 2014)

Carls Jr.  Western bacon cheeseburger or an In-'n-Out burger.  Also Lays "Kettle cooked"  potato chips.


----------



## Judi.D (Mar 27, 2014)

Falcon you are making me hungry. One of the things I missed the most about Southern Cal is Carls Jr Cheeseburgers.


----------



## Gael (Mar 27, 2014)

Falcon said:


> Carls Jr.  Western bacon cheeseburger or an In-'n-Out burger.  Also Lays "Kettle cooked"  potato chips.



I guess I'll just pass out bibs and napkins for everyone.opcorn:


----------



## Gael (Mar 27, 2014)

Judi.D said:


> Falcon you are making me hungry. One of the things I missed the most about Southern Cal is Carls Jr Cheeseburgers.



This thread is becoming fattening very rapidly!:chocolate:


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Mar 27, 2014)

Judi.D said:


> Lays Original Potato Chips



That is one that would never have been on my list-until last week. SIL brought a bag to grandson`s baseball game and was passing them around. Dh and I fell in love-not with each other-with the chips lol. I don`t think either of us had had those in at least 20 years. Sooooo good. We are going to have to take care to avoid the chip aisle in the grocery store......


----------



## Davey Jones (Mar 27, 2014)

rkunsaw said:


> I like a lot of junk food but don't often indulge. Occasional candy bars, a hamburger, onion rings and a malt from sonic once or twice a year. I love pizza but seldom eat any. IMO pizza is not junk food.
> 
> During my working years I ate a lot of donuts.




Thats what I thought too,pizza is NOT junk food. If one is overweight and fat then just about anything they eat is junk food.


----------



## Gael (Mar 27, 2014)

Mrs. Robinson said:


> That is one that would never have been on my list-until last week. SIL brought a bag to grandson`s baseball game and was passing them around. Dh and I fell in love-not with each other-with the chips lol. I don`t think either of us had had those in at least 20 years. Sooooo good. We are going to have to take care to avoid the chip aisle in the grocery store......



It's the darn fat and salt in them that seduces you!mg:


----------



## Gael (Mar 27, 2014)

Davey Jones said:


> Thats what I thought too,pizza is NOT junk food. If one is overweight and fat then just about anything they eat is junk food.



The toppings would be the worst thing for pizza. I like garlic and jalapeno peppers on mine which is a good thing.


----------



## Falcon (Mar 27, 2014)

I don't care WHAT the doctors say............I AIN'T spittin' it out !!


----------



## Mirabilis (Mar 27, 2014)

Pizza and ice cream!  I won't feel guilty having them once a month or so.


----------



## Gael (Mar 27, 2014)

Mirabilis said:


> Pizza and ice cream!  I won't feel guilty having them once a month or so.



No you shoudn't. Moderation is the key I think in all this. If we totally deprive ourselves then we can go overboard in frustration.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Mar 27, 2014)

Pam, Fish & chips isn't junk food - it's a staple of British cuisine.

I don't like pizza - even had 'proper' ones in Italy and didn't like them.  Ah well I tried.
Now in Scotland, in spite of having the world's best food (IMO), people insist on eating some terrible junk.  For example, there's "deep fried pizza", but most famously "Deep fried Mars Bar" - must be about 2 million calories!

Me, I like roasted peanuts.


----------



## Gael (Mar 27, 2014)

Capt Lightning said:


> Pam, Fish & chips isn't junk food - it's a staple of British cuisine.
> 
> I don't like pizza - even had 'proper' ones in Italy and didn't like them.  Ah well I tried.
> Now in Scotland, in spite of having the world's best food (IMO), people insist on eating some terrible junk.  For example, there's "deep fried pizza", but most famously "Deep fried Mars Bar" - must be about 2 million calories!
> ...



I love pizza but roasted peanuts are lovely too as are roasted chestnuts. Anything deep fried goes into the junk category I would say.


----------

